# OSTIA, 27 km from Rome: beach, nigthlife & history



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ostia Lido*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ancient Ostia, a little Pompei*


----------



## EloyBr (Apr 8, 2006)

Is that close to rome??? Nice place to live men...


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

EloyBr said:


> Is that close to rome??? Nice place to live men...


Yes, just 27 km, about 20 min by car (15 by train)


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice. Is present Ostia the same city as the one that served as Rome´s port city during the Roman Empire?


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

SuomiPoika said:


> Nice. Is present Ostia the same city as the one that served as Rome´s port city during the Roman Empire?


Yes


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ostia beach*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Beach* :banana:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ostia from the Sky*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ostia: Free Beach & Camping area*




























*Zoom*


















*Zoom*


















*Zoom*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice place for summer beach vacations!


----------



## fraanZ (Jun 20, 2006)

show us the treasurs of capocotta!!!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

fraanZ said:


> show us the treasurs of capocotta!!!


Do you like Capocotta? :cheers:


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I love looking at Ancient Roman architecture, it really gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Nightlife* :dj:


----------



## lidoroma2015 (May 4, 2007)

*SEA OF OSTIA*


----------



## lidoroma2015 (May 4, 2007)

*building in Ostia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------

